# First Call Blank



## keithbyrd (Oct 15, 2015)

I made my first batch of alumilite blanks and showed my son and he wanted a call blank.  Here is the blank and the call he made from it.


----------



## Rockytime (Oct 15, 2015)

Love the color of that call.


----------

